

Ten Economic Blunders from History - jswinghammer
http://mises.org/daily/4536

======
troygoode
Wait, what was that about some alchemist "making" gold? I tried looking up the
alchemist's name (Marco Bragadini according to the article) and found nothing.

~~~
InclinedPlane
<http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Bragadino>

<http://www.answers.com/topic/mark-antony-bragadini>

~~~
troygoode
Yes, I found both of those articles. Did you actually read them?

Your first link is in German (I don't read German).

Your second link mentions nothing about how he managed to fool people into
believing he had truly transmuted gold, only that he had done so and was
eventually killed for it (which I know for the OP already).

~~~
InclinedPlane
Google provides a quite adequate translation (I do not read German):

[http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fde.wiki...](http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMarco_Bragadino&sl=de&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8)

I doubt you'll find much more information unless you trawl through the
referenced sources.

